# Celtic battle and Fae music



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm a hobby musician (I'm in almost every genre from techno to space trash to heavy metal) but my favorite is my Celtic Viking music, an homage to my proud ancestry. 

My music is free. Download it, share it, enjoy it! 

Nighean Music


----------



## Scat (Jul 18, 2022)

Thanks for sharing! Listening now and digging it so far~


----------



## Claude (Jul 18, 2022)

Very nice.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 19, 2022)

Scat said:


> Thanks for sharing! Listening now and digging it so far~



Much appreciated! 🤜🏻🤛🏻



Claude said:


> Very nice.



Thanks!


----------

